# Diagrama electrico del auto



## gabrielz1

Podrían decirme en donde consigo el sistema electrico de automóvil?

Solo quisiera saber lo mas basico, osea un diagrama comun de los autos, ya que de ahi se parte. Solo quiero saber o conocer el diagrama básico electrico de un auto cualquiera, por ejemplo, batería, tensiones de salidas y potencias, colores de cableado por tensiones y corrientes suministradas, las conexiones de las lucez delanteras y traseras del auto juntamente con las tensiones para los equipos de audio como del interior del auto, solo esas cosas bueno si es que hay un diagrama basico por supuesto.

Gracias de antemano.


----------



## chetito

puedes probar en www.the12volt.com  creo que puedes encontrar lo que necesitas
suerte 
chetito


----------



## samty148

quisas esto te eyude soy electricista eutomotriz http://www.mecanicavirtual.org/indice_cursos.html#cursodiesel       estoy buscando el esquema de un probador de reguladores de voltaje para 12v. 24v de alternadores automotriz no se si haya alguien que ne ayude


----------



## manny12

compa ocupo el diagrama electrico de la ignicion de un nissan nx 92... el motor q trae es sr20de es para ponerle el turbo timer... ojala me puedas ayudar!


----------



## mcrven

Utiliza google colocando marca, modelo, año del auto, junto con Service manual. Hay empresas europeas y americanas también que hacen esos manuales. Los puedes adquirir por unos 15 US$ en promedio+envío.
saludos


----------



## edinson22

samty148 dijo:


> quisas esto te eyude soy electricista eutomotriz http://www.mecanicavirtual.org/indice_cursos.html#cursodiesel       estoy buscando el esquema de un probador de reguladores de voltaje para 12v. 24v de alternadores automotriz no se si haya alguien que ne ayude



brother ya que sos electricista automotriz necesito ayuda  tengo un fiat 147 gl y  quiero montar el indicador de gasolina  tipo estandar  ya que el que tiene esta dañado compre la parte trasera  deonde esta el flotador y la resistencia pero me falta el indicador quisiera y me ayudaran  para instalarlo y darme unas instrucciones

 muchas gracias ..


----------



## kraz01

Amigo los sistemas electricos varian segun la marca y fabricante, pero generalmente se dividen en americanos, europeos y japoneses, seria bueno q los esquemas electricos los revisaras por partes, por ejemplo.

1) sistema de encendido
2) sistema de luces principales
3)sistema de coguyos
4) luces de freno
5)luces de cruce
6)alternador 
Etc, varian muchas coss, pero te recomiendo que vayas por parte.!


----------



## edinson22

ps lo que quisiera saber es tambien si alguien tiene el esquema electrico del fiat 147 gl y que si es posible colocarle un medidor estandar  y como es su colocacion ....... gracias


----------



## kraz01

HOla, Bueno el fiat es un auto europeo comienza por ahi, buscando el esquema de los autos europeos que tienen algo en comun, en el caso de las luces.

En realidad un esquema completo de un auto es bastante complejo, por ejemplo en el mio es un auto sencillo y el plano es bastante dificil de leer, si tienes el auto y quieres mejorar la electricidad, tu mismo puedes ir viendo a donde va cada cable e ir reemplazando cables viejos y dañados.! asi hice yo.


----------



## martin zambrano

buenas noches hermanos nesecito un esquema o un croquis para hacer un sistema de luz de cruces y frenos en una maqueta para mas o menos saber como conetar los flachers, y no se si las luces de freno nesecitan relays!!!


----------



## DJ DRACO

Todas las luces del auto pasan por relays
Todo el sistema eléctrico del auto tiene fusibles para cada parte en particular
Un sistema eléctrico de un automóvil no es cosa fácil aunque parezca fácil.


----------



## maligno

Aqui tienen los curiosos
http://search.ebscohost.com/
 usuario: tech
 pass : tech
click en icono "arrc"


----------



## tony850412

Andamos igual hermano tengo un Chevy Wagon 2003 Y hay un problema con los limpiaparabrisas, el fusbile se funde automaticamente, obvio hay un corto, pero de repente no hay ninguno, el fusible no se quema y funciona el limpia parabrisas, y de repente de nuevo esta fundido, ¿cual sera el problema? Gracias


----------

